# Omg lol pic!!



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Crazy Facebook post!

Had to share this... Made me think of some of the crazies out there!.... I rolled! Anybody picture some of ur DS's OM/OW's like this chick ?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

I think it's fake? As a joke? But....:rofl: I laughed.

Maybe there are people out there THAT crazy psycho.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I read it 3-4 times !! I. can't. stop. laughing. LMAO!!


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stop it! I'm in the office!!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Play Misty for Me :rofl:


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


*Note to self regarding your tattoo:* Do NOT have a SO's image imprinted anywhere on your body or you shall be forever mocked & immortalized on social media forums.

:lol:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! If that IS real, she's a certifiable nut. A week of dating? Wow....


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Austin I am a little codependant but who isnt these days


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

He was so MEAN! Who in their right mind dates a girl for an entire week and doesn't expect to be together 4eva?!? Men. @@
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I read it 3-4 times !! I. can't. stop. laughing. LMAO!!


That is soooooo freakin awesome, I love it. Now see _that's_ showing poor judgment in choosing a tattoo LOL :lol:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don`t care if it`s real or not I just never want to forget this line.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> Austin I am a little codependant but who isnt these days


I am taking this as a sign to get my SO's face tattooed on my arm instead!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Love doesn't last forever...but herpes and tattoos do.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

dis m4ke me cry


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

warlock07 said:


> dis m4ke me cry


You feel comfortable crying around me!?! That's LOVE! Pls send pic 4 new tattoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

BWAH HA HA HA........*SNAAAaaarkkkk...gasp gasp gasp* AH HAH AHA HA...

OMFG...LMFAO. IF that is real that is truly the epitome of the power of stupid at its finest...that's royalty of stupid right there... *whew* I'm still gasping.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it just me................. OR................... does anyone else wish there CS partner had been a certified nutt job like this chick.... For real with in a week? Hell I wouldnt of had nothing to worry about with in a day or two of spouse being around a nutt case like this.. I would had seen flames shooting out his a** trying to high tail it back to me.. There wouldnt had been and Affair, heck after that I dont think he would even bother to have EYE contact with the oppisite sex again, it would had scared the baaaagggeeeezzzzeeesss out of him.. LOL..... to bad, if the AP would show there horns right away it sure would bet the look at me im a Angel only to later him think..."ummmm did I just see a horn poking out??? O Crap it was a horn... RUN!!!!" 

WOW this made me Laugh and Laugh and Laugh and Laugh.. Could you just picture your Ws if they had to endure this right away... Spouse would look DREAMY to them then... NO FOG.. Only a glistning shadow around the Spouses head,, hince.. we looked like we had a halo .. LOL


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

tacoma said:


> I don`t care if it`s real or not I just never want to forget this line.



I am so pi$$ed. I can't believe she had a skin graft to cover my face. She swore that she would love me forever. I dated her for almost two weeks. I had a picture of her face tattooed over my face. This way when I looked in the mirror I would see her. What the hell am I supposed to do now? I hate her. Now I am going to have to look at someone I hate for the rest of my life. How many years bad luck is it if you break a mirror?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Fake!!!!
I don't believe it!!!
This can't be for real 
No one would be that...
Nevermind, tattoo a longer beard and say its Emo Jesus...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It's gotta be fake. Or else this is a future bunny boiler. :rofl:


----------

